# Yanks go home



## Indofred (Jun 23, 2015)

Japan PM Shinzo Abe jeered at Battle of Okinawa ceremony - BBC News



> Japanese PM Shinzo Abe has been heckled at a ceremony marking the 70th anniversary of the Battle of Okinawa.
> Mr Abe was shouted at by locals, angry about the size of the US military presence on their island.



You refused to give the islands back until 1972, then maintained an unwelcome military control of the island, with American troops commonly raping local girls.

Basically - you're as welcome as a fart in a spacesuit.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 23, 2015)

As long as it's you own farts in your own space suit, I don't see an issue....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 23, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Japan PM Shinzo Abe jeered at Battle of Okinawa ceremony - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  There's this place called Pearl Harbor,maybe you've heard of it.


----------



## Freewill (Jun 23, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Japan PM Shinzo Abe jeered at Battle of Okinawa ceremony - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Islanders must have heard from Democrat congressmen that the military build up on their island threatened it with tipping over, they have every right to be concerned.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> There's this place called Pearl Harbor,maybe you've heard of it.



Yes, the US invaded and occupied island where you stuffed the queen in prison until she abdicated, then held elections, but excluded all the local people from voting.
I believe Japan attacked it when the US tried to cut off their oil supply because you lot were using the US occupied Philippines to control the Pacific region close to Japan.

Is it that Pearl harbour, or don't you know your history?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2015)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > There's this place called Pearl Harbor,maybe you've heard of it.
> ...



   You appear to have left out some facts....i'm sure it was an accident.
Why Did Japan Attack Pearl Harbor - EnkiVillage

    But alls well that ends well...with nuclear fire.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You appear to have left out some facts....i'm sure it was an accident.
> Why Did Japan Attack Pearl Harbor - EnkiVillage
> 
> But alls well that ends well...with nuclear fire.



Your link..



> Pearl Harbor attack was actually a preventive strategy adopted by the Japanese government to put a hold on the unnecessary interference of U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt in the internal affairs of Japan.
> 
> But there are a number of other factors that fueled the Japanese anger and led them to attack the US base as retaliation. Here are some other reasons given by critics.
> 
> ...



As I said - 2 competing powers, the US forcing Japan's hand.
Japan had only 2 options, retreat and allow the US to take over the region, or attack and hope to destroy the US navy.

History tells us much about today, so perhaps the US should be very careful about trying to create the choke point in the straights of Malacca, designed to stop China's oil supply.
If your government ever manages, WWIII is going to happen.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2015)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You appear to have left out some facts....i'm sure it was an accident.
> ...



   And their first impulse is to attack us?
But like I said,alls well that ends well.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And their first impulse is to attack us?



You were interfering in their politics in order to further your own.
Neither side was good, and neither are willing to admit it up to today.
The difference is, one side stopped attacking other countries after WWII, the other did not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2015)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > And their first impulse is to attack us?
> ...



  Japan doesnt have a military that could take on a boy scout troop.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 24, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So it appears - that's why the US occupied the island for so long, and the Japs still can't kick you out, regardless of how many of their daughter your troops rape.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 24, 2015)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



 LOL... What a clown! We leave and japan is fucked.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LOL... What a clown! We leave and japan is fucked.



In your opinion, but the people who live there want you out.
You occupied them for around three decades, now you won't take the hint to fuck off.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 25, 2015)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... What a clown! We leave and japan is fucked.
> ...



   We'll leave when we feel like it. What are you going to do about it?


----------



## gipper (Jun 25, 2015)

If only our corrupt political leadership would bring ALL our troops home and mind our own business....how wonderful the world it would be.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Japan PM Shinzo Abe jeered at Battle of Okinawa ceremony - BBC News
> 
> 
> 
> ...




US military forces in Japan are there very much with the approval and agreement of Japan. Folks in Okinawa are angry at the central government of Japan for what they see as a disproportionate percentage of the burden involved.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2015)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... What a clown! We leave and japan is fucked.
> ...




You don't understand the situation.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 26, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It's in print - The residents want you to fuck off.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 26, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Japan PM Shinzo Abe jeered at Battle of Okinawa ceremony - BBC News
> ...



And they're pissed of at American soldiers raping their daughters.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



You don't understand at all. You were just looking for another excuse to indulge your infantile, anti-American, inferiority complex nonsense.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



   So what?


----------



## Indofred (Jun 26, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Come on, dude, it's only two words.
Which part of "Fuck off" is causing you a problem?

I've posted links, and now a video. Not hard to work out....unless you're as thick as pigshit.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So fuck off.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...



  Who gives a shit what they want?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2015)

Indofred said:


> I've posted links, and now a video. ....




Have you ever actually spoken to people from Okinawa? Have you followed this topic for years, or did you just copy and paste what you thought was an excuse to vent your pissy little inferiority complex?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Who gives a shit what they want?




The US, for one.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Who gives a shit what they want?



That sums it up - cheers for that.
This is the bastard attitude these people have to put up with.
You murder and rape, but don't care about the people as long as the west believes your lie about protecting them.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 26, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I've posted links, and now a video. ....
> ...



I read the reports, looked at the quotes, and watch the videos of mass demonstrations.
I'm sorry if they were all made up, and all the rapes and murders were lies designed to be anti American.
Perhaps the girls (maybe a few boys as well) should be happy to be raped by Americans.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 26, 2015)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit what they want?
> ...



 Go suck a dick liberal...I truly dont give a fuck what you think.
All that matters is what happens in my life. Your boi in the whitehouse assured that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...




This morning. For five minutes. You are a pathetic little inferiority-complex clown. You know nothing about the issues involved.

I notice you never answered my question.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 26, 2015)

What a set of cock suckers.
You can see how these people feel about your military occupation, but you just don't care, assuming you're right because you're American.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 26, 2015)

Indofred said:


> What a set of cock suckers.
> You can see how these people feel about your military occupation, but you just don't care, assuming you're right because you're American.





You have no idea what the actual situation is. You just need to indulge your inferiority complex yet again, gnat.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > What a set of cock suckers.
> ...



Please explain what these demos mean, if they don't want Americans to fuck off.
Looks like a heck of a lot of people there want you to get lost.



























So, please explain how these thousands of people want you there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 27, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...




 As I've said repeatedly...I really dont give a shit what they want.
To tell you the truth it'd be pretty damn funny if we left and china decided they wanted to move in.
   Their cries for help would bring a tear to my eye.....from laughing so hard.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2015)

You keep proving my point, gnat. Googling doesn't mean you have the slightest idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





Trying to prove you're as stupid as he is?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > I've posted links, and now a video. ....
> ...




.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Who gives a shit what they want?
> ...


.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2015)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > There's this place called Pearl Harbor,maybe you've heard of it.
> ...


As millions of Japanese troops were marching through Manchuria...............we refused to supply their conquest................so they attacked us and we pounded their ass to near oblivion.......................Just as we bombed Germany into oblivion...............................

They lost................and we have occupied these places with bases for a long time..................If they eventually want us out so be it............we have other spots to maintain our forward deployed forces..................but when I was stationed there many years ago I never saw the bs in this op..........been a long time ago though..............perhaps the young there are changing...........


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Japan PM Shinzo Abe jeered at Battle of Okinawa ceremony - BBC News
> ...





.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> .and we have occupied these places with bases for a long time.............................




We are not there as an "occupation." We are there as part of a mutual agreement to the benefit of both nations.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2015)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You appear to have left out some facts....i'm sure it was an accident.
> ...


The only country actively expanding then was Japan................and we had no obligation to supply them............

They attacked and declared War on us.............Not the other way around..............and THEY LOST............

Moral of the story..............Don't start a fight with someone unless you are capable of finishing it............

JAPAN committed SUICIDE at Pearl Harbor.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > .and we have occupied these places with bases for a long time.............................
> ...


I stand corrected then...........I never had a problem with the Japanese...........and they were very nice people when I was stationed there.................Just getting sucked into the trolling..............

Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 27, 2015)

Indofred said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You appear to have left out some facts....i'm sure it was an accident.
> ...



Then again if the US doesn't choke China, China will choke their neighbors. Gotta love a world where you're stuck between a rock and a hard place, the US and China.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 27, 2015)

But thousands take to the streets to protest, all shown in pictures and videos.
Yet you lot refuse to accept the people want you out.

Why is that?
Oh, because you don't want to.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2015)

Indofred said:


> But thousands take to the streets to protest, all shown in pictures and videos.
> Yet you lot refuse to accept the people want you out.
> 
> Why is that?
> Oh, because you don't want to.





Most okinawans want the bases out of Okinawa (or at least most of them), not all troops out of Japan. The Japanese government sure doesn't want the Yankees to go home. So we're not going to. You remain nothing but an ignorant, impotent little anti-American nobody.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > But thousands take to the streets to protest, all shown in pictures and videos.
> ...



I didn't mention politicians - just the people, and they want you to fuck off.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 27, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...





You understand nothing, Google-boy.


----------



## Indofred (Jun 27, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> You understand nothing, Google-boy.



But you're unable to provide a singe piece of evidence to show the US enjoys mass support from the people of that island, using insults and name calling to prove your point - or lack of one.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jul 4, 2015)

The alliance between Japan and the US is the cornerstone of America's strategies to contain China and North Korea in the Far East and Japan also needs America to achieve that. South Korea has been distancing itself from the US and Japan by approaching China but Japan will remain America's steadfast ally for the foreseeable future. Abe may be too willing to please Washington and his government has been turning a deaf ear to the pleas of the people in Okinawa, where one of the deadliest battles between the two countries were fought during the Second World War. US military bases are taking up too much space in Okinawa (40 percent of the island's arable soil) and the Okinawans need some breathing space for sure by relocating at least one base out of the prefecture.


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 4, 2015)

Japan and U.S. will conduct a joint Naval exercise in October this year. 

Exercise Malabar Japan Navy to join India US in Bay of Bengal The Indian Express


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > But thousands take to the streets to protest, all shown in pictures and videos.
> ...





.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 4, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Japan and U.S. will conduct a joint Naval exercise in October this year.



So their government wants it, but the people clearly do not.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 4, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Japan and U.S. will conduct a joint Naval exercise in October this year.
> ...






This has been explained to you already, gnat, but your insecurity complex keeps making a fool of you.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 4, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> This has been explained to you already, gnat, but your insecurity complex keeps making a fool of you.



You tried, but had to lie in your bootless attempt to do so.

 Marines go home Scuffles between protesters police near US base on Okinawa RT News



> _“Get out! Don’t kill! Don’t die”, “Don’t destroy nature”_ and _“Get out Marines”_ read placards held by the dozens of activists near US Marine base ‘Camp Schwab' in northeastern Okinawa.



Perhaps you can explain how "Get out" means the people want American there.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 5, 2015)

Indofred said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Japan and U.S. will conduct a joint Naval exercise in October this year.
> ...



Mainland Japan doesn't care much. The people of Okinawa care a lot, it's their people who are suffering.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 5, 2015)

frigidweirdo said:


> Mainland Japan doesn't care much. The people of Okinawa care a lot, it's their people who are suffering.



 Tell the fucking idiot, unkuntare*, he's trying to make out it is't true.*


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Japan PM Shinzo Abe jeered at Battle of Okinawa ceremony - BBC News
> ...




.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 5, 2015)

In US Okinawa Governor Pleads Case Against Base Relocation The Diplomat


" Onaga argues that the burden of hosting U.S. troops should be more evenly distributed throughout Japan, rather than centered on Okinawa."


----------

